# Castlebridge.................. before it was stripped



## Pincheck (Jan 18, 2016)

Visited this place a number of years ago just for the winding house but left it undone till recently (over a year ago). Wasn't till recently That Cuban brought it back to our minds. So off trotted the three musketeers on another adventure  . 

So there we are first night with Htmnl and Cuban prowling around the place. Its a bit bloody remote place to park at discreetly so apart from the first visit it was 1/4 mile run  .

So we roll up get on the site which is a secured industrial estate with static/ motorised cameras and flood lighting . we eventually got inside after a bit of time smiley faces  . Only to discover that the placed had sensor activated light  every bloody room we walked into lit up (some of the lights where already on). This was a nervous experience  so we wondered about for a little bit and time was pressing so after accidentally tripping a PIR we left.

Returning a number of times once with Cuban for us to get in and only to hear Alarm go off on another building nearby we decided to leave. Following night with html to find the power had been Cut Place was still lit by security at the main gate with a generator. This is where the fun began   So next time Cuban brought scattergun(reliable Mole from Cubans underground stuff). You would think the lights being out would make life easier......... it did not   This night was the night of 94mph gusting winds everything was getting done, brought a set of telescopic ladders i had after sussing out a sneakway up the winding tower. So to make sure the ladders remained we tied them off to the platform   legging it up the stairs.

Think i have spoke quite enough there is more information on the place Castlebridge Colliery | Canmore

when the lights where on 









from the top 94 mph gusts made this a nightmare 









security drive bye  
























Years of miners boots up to showers and changing area walked these steps 









Scottish coal and NCB archives where stored here there where loads of information to dig through .....too much 












This gave Htmlnangel a bit of a stiffy   












winding house 



















Time for daylight shots 
medical center
















































Think that's enough :roll: have way too many pics of this place was a lot of fun visiting, never to be seen in Scotland again. Sadly had heard the place was heavily hit by Pikeys once security left and the place is a walk-in but a complete mess which is a shame hope they moved the NCB/ Scottish Coal archive material before leaving


----------



## smiler (Jan 18, 2016)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2016)

That's really nice! What a report too. Excellent work, thanks for sharing


----------



## Conrad (Jan 18, 2016)

Nicely done sounds like a solid bit of sneaking


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 18, 2016)

What a heap of stuff they left. Probably too much to store elsewhere. Nice report.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice infiltration and explore! We need more epic stuff like this on here! Looked mint. Pity about the gyppos wrecking it. Did you help yourself to some fruity boobs?


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 18, 2016)

Find any coal?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2016)

That's one hell of a report there...


----------



## mockney reject (Jan 19, 2016)

Great pictures and look like a good explore


----------



## Rubex (Jan 19, 2016)

Excellent


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's a few different shots from my visit here:

Underground shaft access






Winding loads





Chain hoist





No Yachting Monthly I'm afraid





Offices





NCB coal contract





Scottish Power electricity contract





The showers had been converted into Scottish Coal's archives and records. They still had the original tiles throughout





'go home ya scabby MRB bastards back to scabland and the UDM where you came from
signed
everycunt in Scotland'





Estate plan showing the shafts and extent of workings underground










Thankfully the important historical and geological records have been saved.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2016)

Great write up and photos.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh go on then..


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 20, 2016)

Great report! Really enjoyed the write up and your pics are fantastic! Nice to see something from back home!


----------



## H.Darby (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome,great pics and a fantastic report xD


----------



## clinka (Jan 21, 2016)

Chap, love the ceiling photos. I have only ever seen these ceilings in car parks and they always fascinate me as 25 years ago, I used to make the plastic moulds for the concrete to make these ceilings. Lovely shots.


----------

